# Friendly Warning re: NCE throttle wheel



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi. I've owned a PowerCab for years. No MRR right now but I want to give you a heads up..
At all times, do not press down on the speed wheel. We tend to do this when panicking, trying to make a FAST stop, this side of hitting the red panic button..What this eventually does is ruin something on its axle inside, disabling it..Then, until its repaired we have to use the 4 push buttons surrounding the wheel. NCE did send me a new wheel/axle free, but I still haven't gotten around to R&Ring it.
If you do open up the shell be extra careful when screwing it back together. It's quite easy to strip the plastic threads, which I too did. Ugh. Enter scotch tape ...:smokin:


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

Good advise. Thanks!

I should be good, I like to use the buttons to increase/decrease steps one by one and almost never use the wheel.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The thumbwhewl ws actually one of the things I DIDN'T like about the NCE systems. I like a big knob that I can move with the side of my thumb.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

thanx for the heads up.


----------

